# Real Time SOTB...



## Greg Rempe (Aug 31, 2007)

Just got a call from Cappy...he said they are all set up and...it is raining!!  He is set up next to JT's BBQ and some other team that won the event in the Spring...Mr. Mixon was pulling in as he was leaving me this voice mail...He is doing his best to keep the charcoal dry!!


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 31, 2007)

I wish them all the very best!!!


----------



## Griff (Aug 31, 2007)

Our guys excel when conditions are adverse. Good luck Cap'n and Woody.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 31, 2007)

Good luck guys and don't believe all those stories you hear about Myron.  He cooks with hickory, kingsford, and lighter fluid.  He can be beat!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 1, 2007)

Wake UP Cappy..It's time for your comp Bloody Mary..all the vitamans you need to do well at SOTB


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 1, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Cappy.  Here is what he had to say.Download cappy2.wav


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 1, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Just got off the phone with Cappy.  Here is what he had to say.Download cappy2.wav



You can barely hear Cappy...You sound ok...but not so much on the Cappy...Also, mp3 file would be much smaller...its a 5MB file right now so dial up will take forever.

Try this for a little update.  Good job on the try Bill...I can help you if you need for next time.

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/podcasttest/index.html


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 1, 2007)

Latest update from Cappy (filed at 11:41am)  Most recent update is listed first!

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/podcasttest/index.html


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 1, 2007)

congrats to them for the Anything Butt category and also i wish them all the best getting some calls tonight.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 1, 2007)

Talked to Larry and he's at the stage  
Won't be long.


----------

